# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Кризис душевный

## I_n_n_a

Харе Кришна! Я пытаюсь быть в сознании Кришны на протяжении 6 лет. Но еще до того, как я что-то узнала о нем, можно сказать с детства, я не отличалась добрым нравом. Я была замкнутым, обидчивым ребенком, который не знает ни как с кем-то дружить, и у меня были проблемы с развитием, которое происходит у всех нормальных детей. У меня плохая память, но очень замечательная эмоциональная память. То, что в меня впечатывается, остается во мне на долгую память. Но к несчастью своему я жуткая перфекционистка, и постоянно обличаю себя в том, что во мне с детства столько плохого и со временем это все только прогрессировало и ухудшалось. И меня постоянно преследует на этом фоне разочарование и недовольство собой. Когда я пришла в сознание Кришны - я пришла с надеждой, что что-то изменится. Я сразу стала вегетарианкой, сразу рьяно стала мантру читать, ходить на Харинамы, бывать на службах, но то, что со мной происходило всю жизнь, не улучшило меня, скорее у меня появились ожидания от Сознания Кришны, и во мне еще больше возросло отчаяние, что я ничего не могу с собой поделать. Я недружелюбна по натуре. Везде и отовсюду говорится, что без общения с вайшнавами, не будет никакого прогресса. Я пыталась целый год ходить на бхакти-врикшу. Но сейчас все разъехались. И со мной наоборот только ухудшение произошло. Сестра отошла от сознания Кришны, но я так мечусь, я не хочу покидать сознание Кришны, мне сказали, что в прошлой жизни у меня было очень плохое рождение, и мне нельзя оставлять сознание Кришны. Но я стала еще более замкнутее, и у меня появился страх, что теперь никто меня не будет принимать и я не смогу жить, как живут люди - работать и т.д. И так и происходит. Меня все только осуждают за мою сопричастность к этому движению, школьная подруга, которая тоже полгода интересуется ведами, как взгляд со стороны (мы с ней давно не общались) - говорит, что я не притягиваю, а отталкиваю только, что я на этом всем слишком зациклилась. Она говорит, либо я рановато попала к кришнаитам, что я морально не окрепла, либо мне не надо было туда идти, раз меня это еще больше отдалило от жизни. Я не знаю, что думать, кому верить. Я читаю шастры и, пожалуй, это все чем я занимаюсь. Я привязалась к мужчине-карми, он невегетарианец, весьма далекий от религии, я не знаю, почему я к нему привязалась. Как раз тогда когда у меня жесткий кризис в сознании Кришны начался. Так вот он развивает во мне мысли, которые и так меня гложат, он говорит, чем тебе Кришна помог, зачем тебе эти кришнаиты, что они тебе дали, и мне так горько и больно, и плохо.. И сестра еще ушла. Я за нее так держалась. Меня уволили с работы. А с этим мужчиной я 2 года. За эти 2 года я перестала вообще в храм ходить, пропал наппрочь вкус к мантре, я целый год не читаю мантру, а раньше 16 кругов исправно вычитывала, теперь мой ум это просто приводит в бешенство, стоит мне подумать о мантре, я даже 1 круг усидеть не могу, в моем уме столько оскорблений, критики, разочарования, злости, я утопаю во всем этом. И еще что ужаснее, во мне появился вкус к невегетарианским продуктам!  Я не знаю, откуда все это взялось! Я обожала вегетарианскую пищу, но я не могла защитить свое вегетарианство перед мясоедами, я злилась на них, критиковала их, превозносила себя за свое вегетарианство, и ... теперь сама готова есть колбасу, курицу.... Слава Богу, матушку корову не трогаю... Если я нарушила один принцип, то это значит, что будут нарушены все принципы? =( Я соглашаюсь внутри с этим мужчиной, что ... кришнаиты мне ничего не дали....только философию.... Я не хочу совершать оскорблений, но все со всех сторон мне говорят, что оставь кришнаитов, ты стала еще хуже..... Я тону.... Я тоскую по тому, что все ушло.... Я хочу быть в сознании Кришны, но такая, какая я есть сейчас - это невозможно... Помогите словом.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Inna. Я благодарен Вам, за то,что Вы нашли в себе силы и написали это письмо. Примите мои слова сочувствия и переживания за Вас. Мне очень хочется Вам помочь. Однако Ваш вопрос достаточно серьезный и просто расписать Вам ответ в виде каких-то пунктов на листе - это не будет правильно. Поэтому, я хочу предложить Вам общение по-Скайпу. Мне, чтобы помочь Вам, нужно с Вами пообщаться, задать Вам некоторые вопросы, больше послушать Вас, и только потом предложить Вам правильное решение. Если для Вас этот вариант подходит, то мы могли бы созвониться уже сегодня - 23.12.2013 в 16 ч. по Москве. 
Я не знаю в каком часовом поясе Вы живете, поэтому выберете например, удобное время для Вас и даже любой удобный день и напишите.
Мой Скайп -- virochan61, E-mail: virochana@mail.ru : тел. 8 9608537521.
Жду Вашего ответа.

----------


## I_n_n_a

Здравствуйте, Вирочана прабху. Если честно, я не знаю, что еще я смогу Вам рассказать, мне уже предлагали общение по Skype по поводу моих проблем личностных, но оно как-то не пошло... 

Но я рада буду ответить на Ваши вопросы. Только у меня есть препятствие к общению по skype - на моем ноутбуке пропал звук - уже полгода не могу его восстановить. Если только попробовать с другого ноутбука, когда он не занят будет.

Правильно я поняла, Астрахань и Москва в одном часовом поясе находятся? Я в Москве обитаю.

Может быть я попробую завтра или послезавтра часа с 9:00 с Вами связаться?

У меня skype inn108 логин

----------


## Вирочана дас

Доброе утро, Inna. Отвечаю Вам с опозданием, т. к. Форум был закрыт по техническим вопросам. 
Думаю, что для помощи Вам все-таки  лучший вариант - это Скайп. 
Должен сообщить Вам, что я сегодня ( 28 декабря ) уезжаю до 11 января и не буду до этого времени в Интернете.
Поэтому, или подождите до этого времени или давайте начнем общение сегодня. У меня будет немного времени с 12 ч. по- Москве.

----------


## I_n_n_a

Доброй ночи, Вирочана. Вы уже вернулись?

----------

